# Net::SSH2



## ccc (Jul 23, 2009)

hi

howto install *Net::SSH2* from ports on freeBSD 7.0?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

You mean net/p5-Net-SSH2?


----------



## ccc (Jul 29, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You mean net/p5-Net-SSH2?



yep, thx.


----------

